# الحريه و العداله يرشح الشاطر لرئاسه الجمهوريه



## The Coptic Legend (31 مارس 2012)

خيرت الشاطر                         
 كتب محمد إسماعيل

 
أيدت الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة قرار ترشيح خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة الجمهورية بشكل رسمى.


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2012)

فاضل تأشيرة العسكرى

و يبقى مبروك الشاطر هو رئيس الجمهورية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> فاضل تأشيرة العسكرى
> 
> و يبقى مبروك الشاطر هو رئيس الجمهورية


*لأ طبعا ...ده أتفاقية واضحة بين الأتنين*
*مبروك ياجماعة المرشح القادم فِلاً من الفلول ...*
*وياريت ده اللى يحصل*


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2012)

متابع المسلسل الدرامى ههه


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2012)

> *لأ طبعا ...ده أتفاقية واضحة بين الأتنين*
> *مبروك ياجماعة المرشح القادم فِلاً من الفلول ...*
> *وياريت ده اللى يحصل*



على بركة الله


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ​


*يعنى عايزانى أغنى لك أغنية فريد الأطرش ؟*
*ضحكتك تيرااا... الحوة ...تيرااا شوفى رايحة لفين ؟*
*أيوة اللى جاى فِل ...وواضحة قوى ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 مارس 2012)

*ههههههههه أحسن ، ستتشتت أصوات أبو اسماعين هههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى عايزانى أغنى لك أغنية فريد الأطرش ؟*
> *ضحكتك تيرااا... الحوة ...تيرااا شوفى رايحة لفين ؟*
> *أيوة اللى جاى فِل ...وواضحة قوى ...*



*لو كان صوتك حلووو غنى
لو لا يبقى صوت
للشاطر....ين :99:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ههههههههه أحسن ، ستتشتت أصوات أبو اسماعين هههه*


*تقدر تقول أنها حفلة عرايس ( المابيت شو ) ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2012)

> *ههههههههه أحسن ، ستتشتت أصوات أبو اسماعين هههه*


تشتت اصوات !!!!

هو حد فاكر ان هيبقى فى انتخابات نزيه ؟

خلاص كده اتحسمت المرشح الصفقة بين الاخوان والعسكرى هو رئيس الجمهورية

موضوع محسوم ..... مبروك الرئاسة يا شااااطر

دى وجهة نظرى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

*مبروك أزاى ؟؟؟ ...*
*ده عليه أحكام جنائية يا أخونا ( منها تلات أحكام عسكرية ) *
*ولم يتم رد أعتباره حتى الآن ...*
*هما ردوا أعتبار ( أيمن نور ) فى واقعة لم يشهدها قانون حمورابى ذات نفسه ...وخلوه يترشح للرياسة ...*
*خيرت لسة ...( أو على الأقل هذا الذى نعرفه )*
*فكيف سيمارس حقه السياسى ؟؟؟؟!!!!*
*نشوف الأيام الجاية شكلها ازاى ....*
*اللى جاى فل يعنى فل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2012)

*الأصوات الإسلامية توزعت على ثلاث
1- سمعة 
2- الشاطر
3- ابو الفتوح
ولننتظر العوا ...
وكدة الإسلام مش هو الحل ...... ده الكذب هو الحل ... وبما لا يخالف شرع الله*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لو كان صوتك حلووو غنى*
> *لو لا يبقى صوت*
> *للشاطر....ين :99:*


*ههههههههه*
*نشاطركم الأحزااان ....*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2012)

> *مبروك أزاى ؟؟؟ ...*
> *ده عليه أحكام جنائية يا أخونا ( منها تلات أحكام عسكرية ) *
> *ولم يتم رد أعتباره حتى الآن ...*
> *هما ردوا أعتبار ( أيمن نور ) فى واقعة لم يشهدها قانون حمورابى ذات نفسه ...وخلوه يترشح للرياسة ...*
> ...



يعنى هما الاخوان اغبياء ؟؟

بقالهم كتير بيفكروا ويضبطوا

مكنوش هيرشحوا رسميا الا لو متأكدين من موقفه ومضبطين كل حاجة


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2012)

ياساتر يارب

هو دا اللي بيقولوا عليه
وراء المغضوب عليهم امين

بالذمه دا هايبقي رئيس دوله زي مصر

حد يجهز نعش مصر بقي
ويقولي العزاء فين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى هما الاخوان اغبياء ؟؟
> 
> بقالهم كتير بيفكروا ويضبطوا


*لأ مش أغبياء ...*
*دولى ودولى بيستهلبوا ...*
*ياكوينا القانون يمنع شغل وظيفة حكومية أو الترشح لها أو الترشح لمجلس الشعب وطبعا الرياسة لمن سبق أتهامه جنائياً ...*
*خدى بالك أتهامه بس ...مابالك بمحكوم ؟؟*
*ولو نفذ الحكم فيه حاجة أسمها رد الأعتبار ...*
*غير العفو الرئاسى أو عفو نص المدة ...دى حاجة ودى حاجة*
*رد الأعتبار يكون أمام المحكمة الجنائية محل أقامة المتهم ...*
*وليست من أختصاص رئيس الجمهورية ولا المجلس العسكرى ...*
*خيرت الشاطر أتحكم عسكريا ونفذ الحكم ...وتمت مصادرة أمواله ...وحسب علمنا انه لم يُصدر له رد أعتبار ...*
*ليس هناك رد أعتبار أمام المحاكم العسكرية ..*
*واضحة والا نقول كمااااااااان ؟؟*
*يبقى القصة فيها أتفاق ...هتبان مع الأيام ...*



> مكنوش هيرشحوا رسميا الا لو متأكدين من موقفه *ومضبطين* كل حاجة


*هى مظبطين دى بقى ...*
*بس برضه فيها إن *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياساتر يارب
> 
> هو دا اللي بيقولوا عليه
> *وراء* المغضوب عليهم امين


*أية وراء المغضوب عليهم تييى ؟؟؟*
*أسمها غير المغضوب عليهم ...*
*ماتتعلموا قرآن بقى ...ههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2012)

> اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tasoni queena
> 
> 
> _
> ...



انا معاك ان ده الصح وان ده المفروض قانونا وانت نفهم اكتر منى قانونا

لكن اللى هيحصل مش شرط يكون الصح

انا متأكدة ان النقطة دى ليها صرفة عندهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2012)

*عاجل:كمال الهلباوي يستقيل من الجماعة اعتراضا علي ترشيح الشاطر*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية وراء المغضوب عليهم تييى ؟؟؟*
> *أسمها غير المغضوب عليهم ...*
> *ماتتعلموا قرآن بقى ...ههههههه*




يا باي عليك ياولدي واقف علي الوحده كدا :smil8:
يابني عديها وانا اغلط وانت تصلح :t30:
امال تبقي صديقي علي الفاضي مش لازم استنفع منك :99:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل:كمال الهلباوي يستقيل من الجماعة اعتراضا علي ترشيح الشاطر*


* ههههههههههههه*
*عليا النعمة دول أساتذة ( عبور ) المشاكل وحلها ...*
*عظيمة يامصر يا أرض اللوا ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2012)

*الهلباوي يطلب محاكمة و محاسبة الكتاتني بسبب تصريحات له تطبل لقتلة خليجيين. ( يقصد ملك البحرين )*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2012)

*السلفيين فين من هذه المسخرة.... فهناك من ينافسونهم فى الهبل؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2012)

*ترددت انباء عن انسحاب الدكتور محمد سليم العوا من سباق الترشح للرئاسة، بعد إعلان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ترشيح خيرت الشاطر لسباق الرئاسة.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 مارس 2012)

اترشح او لم يترشح سوف اعطي صوتي 
1- عمرو سلميان
2-  عمر موسي
3- احمد شفيق

مهما كان في تزوير سوف استمر في هذا الخط
والاختيار بينهم حسب البرنامج الانتخابي


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2012)

*لا يا عبود واضح ان موقف الريس تمام وميه ميه من شويه كان ف اتصال لمحامى الجماعه الرياسيه مع لميس اسمه عبد المنعم عبد المقصود عبد مش فاكره ايه تانى كده قال كوننا نرشحه ده معناه انه مفيش موانع قانونيه لترشيحه وخصوصا بعد عفو المجلس العسكرى عنه يعنى اطمن ريسنا صاغ سليمممممممممم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا عبود واضح ان موقف الريس تمام وميه ميه من شويه كان ف اتصال لمحامى الجماعه الرياسيه مع لميس اسمه عبد المنعم عبد المقصود عبد مش فاكره ايه تانى كده قال كوننا نرشحه ده معناه انه مفيش موانع قانونيه لترشيحه وخصوصا بعد عفو المجلس العسكرى عنه يعنى اطمن ريسنا صاغ سليمممممممممم*



*قانونيا ده كلام فى الهجايس .... الأفرج عن الشاطر كان عفو صحى .... أى لم يتم تبرئته ...لكن وجوده فى سباق الرياسى شيئ رائع ... وده أغبى قرار أخذه الأخوان*


----------



## candy shop (31 مارس 2012)

خيرت الشاطر ياله كملت 
عمااااااااااار  يا مصر  
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا سورى دمار يا مصر 
من خيرت لحازم ياقلبى لا تحزن 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا عبود واضح ان موقف الريس تمام وميه ميه من شويه كان ف اتصال لمحامى الجماعه الرياسيه مع لميس اسمه عبد المنعم عبد المقصود عبد  مش فاكره ايه تانى كده قال كوننا نرشحه ده معناه انه مفيش موانع قانونيه لترشيحه وخصوصا بعد عفو المجلس العسكرى عنه يعنى اطمن ريسنا صاغ سليمممممممممم*


*هههههههههه*
*زى ماعملوا مع أيمن نور ....*
*على فكرة ...العفو شئ ورد الأعتبار شئ تانى خالص ...*
*والمحامى ده بيستهبل على مخاليق ربنا ...*
*اللعبة أزاى ؟؟ أقولك ..*
*العفو ده ممكن الطعن عليه من أى واحد له صفة ( يعنى مرشح للرياسة مثله ) أو عضو مجلس الشعب ...*
*الطعن هيتعمل فى توقيت معين ..حسب ترتيبهم مع بعضيهم ...أو ممكن التغاضى عنه (( بمقابل )) *
*أمام المحكمة الدستورية مش هياخد أقل من ربع ساعة ...**لأنه مخالف للقانون ...*
*من حق الحاكم العفو عن محكوم عفو رياسى أو صحى أو بمناسبة أعياد ..الخ ألخ ...*
*لكن ليس من حقه رد أعتباره إلا أمام المحكمة الجنائية المختصة محل أقامة المتهم ...*
*أظن اللعبة واضحة جداً ...*
*فهى (تشير) الى ناس ( حسنين ) النية ...*
*وعظيمة يامصر يا ....اية ؟؟؟*
*يا أرض اللوا ....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2012)

*بتدق ع حاجات غريبه انت يا عبوود
خلاص احنا نعرض الموضوع ع مجلس الشيوخ ونشوف رأى الاغلبيه ههههههه
عديها بقى يا عبود واهو ريس يفوت ولا شعب يموت *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بتدق ع حاجات غريبه انت يا عبوود*
> *خلاص احنا نعرض الموضوع ع مجلس الشيوخ ونشوف رأى الاغلبيه ههههههه*
> *عديها بقى يا عبود واهو ريس يفوت ولا شعب يموت *


*بس أية رأيك فى العسكرى ؟؟*
*لعيبة ....صح ؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بس أية رأيك فى العسكرى ؟؟*
> *لعيبة ....صح ؟*



*اللهم ما ديمهم علينا نعمه يااااااااااااا رب 30:
قول ورايا امين يا عبود وعدى الليله
 ورانا عيال عاوزين نربيها :closedeye*


----------



## emad62 (31 مارس 2012)

*كل ما يعمل 
يعمل للخير
اولا
 الشاطر مرشح الجماعه 
وليس مرشح الحزب
الحزب طرطور ينفذ اوامر المرشد
ومحمد مرسى صوره
واتحدى كام واحد فى مصر يعرفوه او يعرفوا اسمه
ثاتيا 
ترشيح الشاطر فلق الجماعه 
وخلل مصدقيتها فى الشارع المصرى

ربنا يفضحهم ويفرجنا عليهم
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2012)

*انتقد الدكتور محمد حبيب النائب السابق لمرشد الإخوان، قرار الجماعة بالدفع بالمهندس خيرت الشاطر للترشح الرئاسى، قائلا: إن ما حدث يعد خطأً استراتيجياً قاتلا وهو دفع الجماعة بمرشح رئاسى، وخاصة إذا نجح فى الرئاسة ستكون هناك مشكلة كبيرة للإخوان وذلك سيوسع الشك بين القوى الوطنية من جانب والجماعة من جهة أخرى.

وأضاف حبيب خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج " القاهرة اليوم " الذى يقدمه الإعلاميان عمرو أديب ومحمد مصطفى شردى مساء السبت، خيرت الشاطر لا يصلح أن يكون رئيساً لمصر لأنه يفتقد أشياء كثيرة، فهو محسوب على أنه رجل أعمال.

ولفت نائب المرشد السابق إلى أن خيرت الشاطر ليس فيه صفات رئيس الجمهورية الجيد ويفتقد للرؤيا الإستراتيجية للوضع السياسى سواء داخليا أو خارجيا، والجماعة تراه جيدا تنمويا نظرا لأنه رجل أعمال، ويعرف كيف يستثمر فلوس الإخوان بشكل جيد وهذه الصفات لا تؤهله أن يكون الرئيس. 

وأشار د. حبيب إلى أنه يرفض الشاطر لأنه لا يريد أن يكون على رأس الدولة تاجر وهذا ما رد عليه أديب بقوله " ربنا يكرمك يا دكتور ". 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2012)

*أكد هانى حافظ المسئول الإعلامى بالحملة المركزية لترشيح الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل إن الحملة لديها اعتقاد بأن ترشيح خيرت سيصب فى مصلحة حازم أبو إسماعيل وسيؤثر عليه بالإيجاب وسيدعم فوزه فى الانتخابات الرئاسية. 

وقال حافظ فى تصريحات خاصة باليوم السابع " نحن مستمرون بمنتهى القوة فى السباق الرئاسى ولا توجد لدى أبو إسماعيل أى نية للانسحاب من العملية الانتخابية، وعلق حافظ على البيان الذى أصدرته جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرب والعدالة بخصوص ترشح خيرت الشاطر للرئاسة قائلا: إن الأسباب التى أوردها البيان هى نفس ما ذكره أبو إسماعيل للإخوان منذ عام حينما طلب الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية وحذرهم من المتغيرات التى ستحدث بعد الثورة "
*


----------



## emad62 (31 مارس 2012)

*انا اعتقد انا ما حدث مؤامره من الخابرات على الجماعه
تماما مثل ما فعل النظام السابق مع حزب الوفد وحزب الغد
فتت الاحزاب من داخلها
وبذلك كان الحزب الواطى هو الوحيد على الساحه

ولان الجماعه كانت لها شعبيه كاسحه 
اخافت المجلس
فتتها من داخلها
حتى تصبح السلطه فى قبضته

 كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير​*


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2012)

مش يا جماعة الاخوان المسلمون قالوا لن نرشح احدا للرئاسة
حجتهم انهم مش لاقين رئيس توافقى
خيرت الشاطر بقى  توافقى لمين بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> مش يا جماعة الاخوان المسلمون قالوا لن نرشح احدا للرئاسة
> حجتهم انهم مش لاقين رئيس توافقى
> خيرت الشاطر بقى  توافقى لمين بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*هو مرشح سترتش .... ينفع لأى مقاس ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

*أثار قرار شورى جماعة ''الإخوان المسلمين'' بترشيح ''خيرت الشاطر'' لرئاسة الجمهورية، حالة من ''الجنون''على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى.

وعلق باسم يوسف:''الإخوان ما كانوش ناويين يرشحوا حد للرئاسة بس الشيطان شاطر''، وقال وائل غنيم:''على فكرة، سؤال بجد ومش تريقة والله، هو لما الإخوان بيقولوا: ''مشاركة لا مغالبة'' لو دي المشاركة، طب قصدهم إيه بالمغالبة؟''.

مريد البرغوثى قال :''الملياردير سيحقق العدالة الاجتماعية''، أما عمر طاهر فقال:''أما آن الأوان أن تنفخ البلالين يا نجاتى؟''، وفى كلمتين علق نجيب ساويرس: ''نجيب ساويرس كش ملك''.

أما أحمد أبو المجد فعلق:''بارك كان عنده علاء وجمال وعمل فينا كده، الشاطر عنده 10 أبناء و16حفيد، اللى جاب لك يخليلك يامصر، يتربوا فى عزك''، فيما علق آخر:''في الصغر علمنا من الكبار أن الشيطان شاطر.. لكن بعدما كبرنا علمنا أن الشاطر شيطان''.

وعلق خيرت الشاطر على صفحته الشخصية على موقع ''تويتر'' يقول:''اللهم اقدر لنا الخير حيث كان ثم رضنا به''
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

*صرح أسامة جمال عبد الهادى، أحد شباب الإخوان لـ'اليوم السابع'، أنه يرفض قرار الإخوان المسلمين بشأن الدفع بـ'المهندس خيرت الشاطر' كرئيس للجمهورية عن حزب الحرية والعدالة.

 وأضاف أنه وعدد من شباب الجماعة سيستمرون فى رفض هذا القرار حتى يتم التراجع عنه، مضيفا أن هذا القرار لا يصب فى مصلحة مصر ولا يخدم الوطن قائلا: 'إذا اطلعنا بنظرة ضيقة على المشهد الآن سنرى أن نزول مرشح من الإخوان فى مثل هذا الوقت يصب فى مصلحة مرشح من المجلس العسكرى الذى بشأنه أن يفتت الأصوات'. 

وأشار 'عبد الهادى' إلى أن هذا القرار سيقسم الصف الوطنى إلى صفين صف الإخوان المسلمين وصف آخر.

وأوضح أن قرار الجماعة هذا أدى بدوره إلى هدم ثقة الجماعة فى الشارع المصرى واستطرد حديثه قائلا: 'أنا كواحد عشت شوية فى جماعة الإخوان بعتذر للشعب المصرى كله وبقوله إحنا أسفين جدا عن هذا القرار بس مش كل الإخوان راضيين على ده'.

وأكد 'عبد الهادى' أن الشاطر لن يصل إلى كرسى الرئاسة من خلال قراءة تحليلية للمشهد الانتخابى الآن، وأضاف أنه من المفترض أن مصلحة الإخوان من مصلحة الوطن.

وبخصوص ما تردد عن تنظيم شباب الإخوان وقفة احتجاجية أمام مقر الجماعة بالمقطم احتجاجا على بيان الجماعة بترشيح الشاطر رئيسا للجمهورية عن حزب الحرية والعدالة، قال أسامة جمال عبد الهادى إنهم لم يتفقوا حتى الآن بشكل رسمى على القيام بهذه الوقفة، لكنهم يفكرون ويدرسون الأمر مع بعضهم البعض بصفتهم شباب الإخوان المسلمين حتى يصلوا إلى موقف متأن واضح.

وبشأن رد فعل الجماعة عن رفضهم لذلك القرار كشباب من داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين قال: 'عبد الهادى' أنه يتوقع حدوث كل شىء من الجماعة بعد اتخاذها هذا القرار الصادم، على حد قوله.

قائلا: 'كل شىء متوقع وكل شىء مقبول'، وقال إنهم اعتادوا على أساليب الجماعة التقليدية كالفصل والإبعاد، وأكد عبد الهادى قائلا: 'هذا شىء لا يعنينا ومش هيفرق معانا لو حصل'، مؤكدا 'مصلحة مصر فوق كل شىء'.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

*انتقد المهندس مايكل منير، رئيس حزب الحياة، إعلان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ترشيح خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة الجمهورية عن حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية للجماعة، قائلا، "مصر تستحق أفضل من أن يحكمها أرباب السجون".

 وأضاف "منير"، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن سماح المجلس العسكرى لخيرت الشاطر بممارسة حقوقه السياسية، على الرغم من أن القضية التى اتهم فيها كانت قضية صحيحة هى خاتمة للصفقة بين الإخوان والمجلس العسكرى لتسليم حكم مصر للإخوان.
 وتابع "منير"، أن الجماعة نقدوا كل عقودهم مع الشعب واستحلوا السلطة، وأن مصر الآن مقدمة لهم على طبق من فضة من جانب المجلس العسكرى، والتاريخ لن يرحمهم، لافتاً إلى أن الشعب المصرى فقد الثقة فى الإخوان بعد سيطرتهم على مجلس الشعب، ورفضهم اعتبار مصابى أحداث مجلس الوزراء من مصابى الثورة. 

وطالب منير كافة مرشحى الرئاسة من ذات الاتجاه المدنى التوافق فيما بينهم للتوصل إلى مرشح واحد يمثل القوى المدنية لعدم تشتيت الأصوات، ولكى يتم تفادى الأخطاء التى وقعت بها القوى المدنية أثناء انتخابات مجلس الشعب.
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 أبريل 2012)

لن ينجح خيرت الشاطر ابدا الناس كرهت الاخوان جدا


----------



## هالة الحب (1 أبريل 2012)

الحقوا وانتخبوا بابا الاسكندريه بدل ما نلاقيه اخوانجى قديم.


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]aKvMryUtTIQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*مصيبة ما بعدها مصيبة
أن يكون رئيس مجلس الششعب
ورئيس اللجنة الدستورية
كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

*تحاول جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إقناع الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية بعدم استكمال خوض سباق الرئاسة ومكافأته فى حالة موافقته على ذلك ويتم تعيينه فيما يسمى بالمكتب الرئاسى الذى تسعى الجماعة لتأسيسه بعد فوزها بانتخابات الرئاسة.

وقالت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع" إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تعلم أن فرصتها ليست قوية فى انتخابات الرئاسة، ولذلك تحاول إقناع أبو إسماعيل بعدم استكمال سباق الرئاسة والتى ترى أن شعبيته أصبحت جارفة، مشيرة إلى أن جماعة الإخوان عرضت على أبو إسماعيل أن يكون نائبا لرئيس ويكون أحد رؤساء المكتب الرئاسى.

وأوضحت المصادر أن الجماعة حاولت إغراء أبو إسماعيل بما يسمى بالمكتب الرئيسى وهو عبارة عن تعيين ثلاثة مرشحين للرئاسة ويكونوا فى مراكز نواب الرئيس ولهم ملفات مهمة مسئولون عنها ولهم كامل الصلاحيات السلطة فيها.

وذكرت المصادر أن الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل رفض عرض جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأكد للجماعة أنه سوف يستمر فى خوضه سباق الانتخابات.*


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2012)

بيقسموا الكعكة من دلوقت
فين ميدان التحرير ولا خلاص عملوا اللى عليهم
جبولنا خفافيش الظلام وروحوا !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

*استفتاء ...
بعد إعلان"خيرت الشاطر" رسميا ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية. 

مجرد رقم جديد يضاف لأعداد المترشحين. (10%)

تغيير جذري في ماراثون البحث عن كرسي الحكم. (19%)

الجماعة ستفقد تأييد الشارع المصري (71%)


مجموع الاصوات329*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2012)

*الإسلامبولى»: ترشيح «الشاطر» «بجاحة»..*​

*المصرى اليوم - كتب فاطمة زيدان ٢/ ٤/ ٢٠١٢*​

فى برنامج «*هنا العاصمة*» للإعلامية لميس الحديدى على قناة «CBC»، *قال المحامى عصام الإسلامبولى* إن الأزمات الحالية فى مصر سببها *الصفقات بين المجلس العسكرى والإخوان* على حساب الشعب المصرى.
*وأضاف أن قضية رد الاعتبار الخاصة بـ«الشاطر»،* التى عرفت بقضية «ميليشيات الأزهر»، 
*لاتزال قيد النظر داخل المحكمة العسكرية* *حتى بعد خروجه بالعفو الصحى، *
مشيرا إلى أنه *فى يد المجلس العسكرى ألا يقضى بعملية رد الاعتبار *
*وفى ذلك الوقت يسقط ترشيح خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة مصر.*

*قلنا الكلام ده قلتوا أطلعوا م البلد ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2012)

*طيب يا عبود انا قريت النهارده ان الشاطر كان ف اجتماع مع طنطاوى وعنان قبل الاعلان عن ترشيحه
ها نقول مبروك ونقرا الفاتحه ؟؟هههههههههه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب يا عبود انا قريت النهارده ان الشاطر كان ف اجتماع مع طنطاوى وعنان قبل الاعلان عن ترشيحه*
> *ها نقول مبروك ونقرا الفاتحه ؟؟هههههههههه *


*أقريها من دلوقتى ...*
*العسكرى بيفتت الأصوات ..وهو عارف ان عمر الأسلاميين ما هيتفقوا ...*
*ده تاريخ محفور مش النهاردة بس ..*
*فى حالة فوز "خيرت" هيرفضوا ( رد أعتباره ) ..وبالتالى كانك يا أبو زيد ( ماسقيت ) ...*
*ولو سقط لوحده ( وده هيحصل أكييييييييد ) *
*يبقى جت من عنده هو ...*
*نفس اللعبة بتتعمل مع بو سُمعة ....*
*تراهنى ؟؟؟*


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2012)

فينك يا صالح مرسى بتاع افلام الجاسوسية والمخابرات تتفرج على افلام 2012  ههههه


----------



## bent elmalek (2 أبريل 2012)

مع ان هما قالوا انهم مش بيفكروا في كرسي الرئاسه
هما ليه دايما كده يقولوا الحاجه ويعملوا عكسها؟!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2012)

bent elmalek قال:


> مع ان هما قالوا انهم *مش بيفكروا* في كرسي الرئاسه
> *هما ليه دايما كده يقولوا الحاجه ويعملوا عكسها؟*!


*ألف باء أسلام ...!!!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أبريل 2012)

هما إخوان اسفنو من ابو سمعه السلفى...ده رد على الحمله الرهيبه إلى حصلت يوم الجمعه فقالو مبدهاش ننزل واحد يضرب ابو سمعه هههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أقريها من دلوقتى ...*
> *العسكرى بيفتت الأصوات ..وهو عارف ان عمر الأسلاميين ما هيتفقوا ...*
> *ده تاريخ محفور مش النهاردة بس ..*
> *فى حالة فوز "خيرت" هيرفضوا ( رد أعتباره ) ..وبالتالى كانك يا أبو زيد ( ماسقيت ) ...*
> ...



*شكلك فاهم يا نصه :smile02 
طيب خد الخبر ده لسه طازه..*
*كشف مصدر مسئول رفيع المستوى، أن المجلس العسكرى والحكومة سيعقدان خلال الأيام القادمة اجتماعات مع مختلف القوى السياسية، فى محاولة لمواجهة ما سماه "نفوذ الإخوان وغرورهم".

وأكد المصدر أن "المشير" جدد ثقته فى حكومة "الجنزورى" خلال مكالمة هاتفية، وطلب منه الرد على تصريحات مسئولى الجماعة، وكشف مخططاتهم للانفراد بالسلطة وركوب الثورة بمفردهم، على حد قول المصدر، وهو ما جعل "الجنزورى" يحذر فى اجتماع الأمس الذى حضره النائب مصطفى بكرى، من مخططات تعرقل الخريطة السياسية فى مصر، مشيراً إلى أن الوضع السياسى فى هذه الأيام يتعدى حدود القلق إلى الخوف الشديد، وأن الحكومة "ترفض أى مخططات تلحق الضرر بالخريطة السياسية".

وكان "الجنزورى" أكد أمس ضرورة تكاتف جميع القوى السياسية للعبور بمصر إلى بر الأمان، مشيراً إلى أن مصر فقدت 80% من الاحتياطى النقدى، وأنه كان يتمنى أن تصل الحكومة والقوى السياسية إلى اتفاق مع صندوق النقد الدولى بخصوص القرض البالغ 3.2 مليار دولار، وأن هناك فصيلا سياسيا له رأى آخر غير ذلك، فى إشارة إلى حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

وتابع "الجنزورى": "الخطر يكمن فى تنازع السلطات وتربص السلطات الثلاثة بعضها ببعض"، على حد قول "بكرى".*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 أبريل 2012)

*بداية النهاية للحرية و العدالة*
*بدء حرق كارنيهات الحرية والعدالة علنا*
[YOUTUBE]TI2TVionvgM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *بداية النهاية للحرية و العدالة*​
> *بدء حرق كارنيهات الحرية والعدالة علنا*​


*بجد بجد ....نفسى اعرف لك ملة ...هههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شكلك فاهم يا نصه :smile02 *
> *طيب خد الخبر ده لسه طازه..*
> *كشف مصدر مسئول رفيع المستوى، أن المجلس العسكرى والحكومة سيعقدان خلال الأيام القادمة اجتماعات مع مختلف القوى السياسية، فى محاولة لمواجهة ما سماه "نفوذ الإخوان وغرورهم".*


*99% من اوراق اللعبة فى ايد العسكرى ....*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بجد بجد ....نفسى اعرف لك ملة ...هههههههههههه*


*ياخبر ياعبووود .. كل الفترة دى ومعرفتنيش*
*انا مسلم سنى ياعبووود *
*وكل مافتكر اغنية خضر العطار .. اللى والدى*
*كان دايما مزهقنى بيها .. اقول هو عبووود*
*شافها امتى وفين .. ومش هازود العيار*
*اكتر من كدا ههههههههه *​


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2012)

هههه واحد سلفى من حملةابو اسماعيل بيحرق عضويتة فى  حزب الحرية والعدالة
ما هو بقى فى الملعب التانى خلاص ولازم يبين ولا ئة هههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2012)

*زعمت وكالة فارس الإيرانية أن مصادر دبلوماسية قريبة من المجلس العسكرى، كشفت عن ضغوط مارستها بعض الأنظمة العربية، بما فيها قطر والسعودية على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، لإقناعها بترشيح مرشح لها فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة.

وأعربت المصادر الدبلوماسية المطلعة للوكالة الإيرانية عن قلقها إزاء عزم قطر تقديم دعم مالى لخيرت الشاطر فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، على غرار ما حدث في الانتخابات البرلمانية المصرية السابقة، حيث منحت الدوحة حوالى 70% من تكاليف الحملة ‌الدعائية لمرشحى الإخوان المسلمين عن طريق سفارتها بالقاهرة، بذريعة دعم الإسلاميين لدخول البرلمان. 

وقالت الوكالة فى تقرير لها أمس إن قطر والسعودية مارستا ضغوط على الجماعة لخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية، مشيرة إلى أن دولة قطر ساهمت بشكل كبير فى إرغام الإخوان على تغيير موقفهم، وترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر الذى زار الدوحة خمس مرات قبيل إعلان ترشيحه. 

وأشارت المصادر المطلعة إلى دعم السعودية للسلفيين خلال الانتخابات البرلمانية السابقة بمصر، وذكرت الوكالة أن المصادر أكدت لمراسلها بالقاهرة أن الرياض سوف تدعم حازم أبو إسماعيل بالانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، حتى تتحول الانتخابات المصرية‌ المقبلة إلى ساحة تنافس بين قطر والسعودية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2012)

*"الشاطر" يتعهد بتطبيق الشريعة وينفى وجود صفقات مع "العسكرى"*
*تعهد المرشح الرئاسى للإخوان المسلمين المهندس خيرت الشاطر، بمنح رجال الدين سلطة مراجعة التشريعات من أجل ضمان توافقها مع الشريعة الإسلامية فى مصر، مؤكدا أن تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية هدفه "الأول والأخير" إذا فاز بالانتخابات التى تجرى فى مايو ويونيو. 

وفى أول تصريحات معلنة له منذ القرار المفاجئ لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بترشيحها إياه لخوض سباق انتخابات الرئاسة، وعد الشاطر أيضا بإصلاح وزارة الداخلية التى لعبت لفترة طويلة دورا رئيسيا فى قمع المعارضة.

ومع ذلك نفى الشاطر أن يكون أبرم أى صفقة مع الجيش بشأن ترشيحه الذى أعلن السبت الماضى، رغم أن هذا الترشح قد يساعد مرشحين مقربين من النظام السابق للرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك عن طريق تفتيت أصوات الإسلاميين.

وقال الشاطر فى اجتماع للهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح -وهو عضو فيها- مع شخصيات تنتمى إلى المدرسة السلفية: "الشريعة كانت وستظل مشروعى وهدفى الأول والأخير"، لافتا إلى أنه سيؤسس كيانا خاصا لمساعدة البرلمان فى تحقيق هذا الهدف.

وقال الشاطر: "سأعمل على تكوين مجموعة من أهل الحل والعقد لمعاونة البرلمان فى تحقيق هذا الهدف"، داعيا إلى إصلاح وزارة الداخلية و"تخفيف جزء كبير من أعمالها للتقليل من تواجدها فى كل مفاصل الدولة".

وأدى تراجع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن وعدها عدم خوض الانتخابات إلى انتقادات من داخل وخارج الجماعة التى يسيطر حزبها على أكبر كتلة فى البرلمان، والتى تهيمن على الجمعية التأسيسية التى تضع الدستور.

ومن المقرر أن يقدم رجل الأعمال المليونير البالغ من العمر 61 عاما أوراق ترشحه فى انتخابات الرئاسة اليوم الخميس، وينظر إلى الشاطر على أنه بين المرشحين الأوفر حظا بسبب نفوذ الإخوان التنظيمى وشبكتها بين الجماهير.

ويراقب الغرب صعود الإسلاميين عن كثب بعد حذر دام طويلا من نفوذهم فى مصر أول دولة عربية تبرم اتفاقية سلام مع إسرائيل، وتتلقى مصر مساعدات عسكرية أمريكية سنويا تبلغ 1.3 مليار دولار، إلا أن مسئولين أمريكيين وغيرهم التقوا بمسئولين من الإخوان ومن بينهم الشاطر.

ورفض الشاطر وهو رجل محافظ واقعى تلميحات بأنه تواطأ مع الجيش الذى يحكم مصر منذ الإطاحة بمبارك العام الماضى لتقويض الشعبية المتزايدة لإسلاميين آخرين.

ويفتت ترشيحه أصوات الإسلاميين المنقسمة بالفعل بين ثلاثة مرشحين آخرين على الأقل، وربما يستفيد منه خصوم ارتبطوا بنظام مبارك.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UvTnnBnYIOM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

